# John Deere 420



## ezrizer (May 4, 2016)

Hi Folks,

New to the world of tractors and could use a little advice. I have a 10,000 lb trailer that I need to move in and out of my drive way and a small tractor seems like the right thing for the tight turns. I found a 1990 420 close to home and it's missing the deck which I don't need anyway. I'd like to know if this is a good machine and if it's up to moving a trailer in and out my driveway which is concrete and pretty much flat.

Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A 10,000 lb. load is far beyond the capability of the JD 420 lawn tractor.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Depends on the tongue weight I would think, if it were a well balanced trailer you may get away with it


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a direct quote from John Deere regarding the towing capacity of lawn tractors:

"The general "rule of thumb" is that towing capacity equals total tractor weight + maximum ballast + operator weight. Factory recommended towing capacity is generally determined by the total vehicle weight + operator weight + any additional factory approved ballast such as front weights, suitcase weights or wheel weights.

Your tractor's weight can be found in the Specification section of your Operators Manual. Do not attempt to tow any more than this weight plus that of the operator, unless additional factory approved ballast is added.

Each model of tractor has different factory approved weights that can be added. See your John Deere dealer to obtain factory approved weights

To ensure proper operation and adequate braking, the weight pulled should be less than (or no more than equal to) the total vehicle weight as mentioned above. Most machines will physically pull more weight than this, but you must be able to adequately stop the machine with the load you are trying to tow.
The towing capacities referred to above assume flat dry ground conditions on a hard surface such as concrete.
Towing capacity should be adjusted for any conditions that offer less traction. These conditions might include (but are not limited to) wet grass, steep inclines, ice and snow, etc.
Always remember that conditions change and that just because you can tow a certain weight does not always mean you can safely stop the machine when towing.
These guidelines also assume the hitch portion of the tractor has positive tongue weight."

Starting an 11,000 weight will make mincemeat out of the hydrostatic transmission that is built for yard work on a light lawn tractor. You have a base tractor that weighs 993 lb., it will handle a 500 lb. loader and a 350 lb. mower deck, and a 300 lb operator. The hydrostatic transmission and 20 horse Onan engine is designed for approximately that specific cumulative capacity, plus the maximum breakout force of 725 lb when the bucket is used. 

An empty trailer capable of holding 11,000 lb, would likely weigh close to a ton, and a person just may be able to move that much weight. Stopping a load like that is an entirely different matter, and could result in failure to stop.


----------



## ezrizer (May 4, 2016)

I don't know anything about working on a farm or clearing snow but I would assume that dragging a tiller to turn up earth, or dragging something to level off ground would require a great deal of effort. How well would a 420 in low move a full size pickup with a tow rope?


----------

